# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  شغل معظم القنوات الفضائية على ايفونك

## gsm.magic

*شغل معظم القنوات على ايفونك 
اسم البرنامج  
متوافق مع جميع الأيفونات
حمله الأن من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك.........

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## abdelillah

مشكور حبيبى على الموضع ونتمنى منك المزيد والمزيد

----------


## alicmo

Merci

----------


## mysteryelmo

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamed1968

بارك الله فيك

----------


## moha11

merci

----------


## nassimiph

merciiiii

----------


## techniqole

merci merci

----------


## reda50

مشكووووور

----------


## errafii

mrc  :Smile:

----------


## 5brahim

Merci infiniment

----------


## SOLITARIO

merci pour le partage cher ami

----------


## adilflach

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## charafleme

Merci

----------


## yaloumsin 1997

مشكوووووررر

----------


## s33od

بارك الله فيك

----------


## RADOUANE2013

merci mon frére

----------


## RADOUANE2013

qui veux voire toutes les chaines aljazeera sports de +1 à +10 et HD1+HD2

----------


## RADOUANE2013

je suis prés à partager mon savoir faire pour aljazeera sport.

----------


## CHIHAB547

Good Job

----------


## barite

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## lmnaouer

merci boca-junior

----------


## aredade

بارك الله فيك.....

----------


## Youssef_sofiki

الف شكر يا اخي

----------


## youqas

شكرا شكرا

----------


## mhidou200

موضوع رائع

----------

